# Problem Installing FreeBSD 8.2 in Virtualbox



## Pricetx (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm attempting to install FreeBSD 8.2 AMD64 in Virtualbox from a Windows 7 64-bit host.

The installation is working perfectly up until the point where I select which ports packages I want to install. At this point, instead of showing me the ports collection, it shows me the *-freebsd-doc-20110110 packages and nothing else.

I'm thinking either this is the correct behaviour or for some reason i'm not getting a valid internet connection during the installation. However, if I ignore this issue and complete installation, I find that i'm getting a successful internet connection using ping.

Any advice / suggestion would be appreciated, thankyou for your time.

Below i've attached an image showing what I mean.





Thanks.

Jonathan.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2011)

Depends on which installation image is used, I'd guess.  bootonly probably has none, what you see could be from disc1, DVD has many packages.

If you plan on updating to any newer ports or packages, don't install them from the install media.  Update your ports tree with portsnap(8) first, and then install ports.  Or set PACKAGESITE and use pkg_add(1), if you think packages will save time.


----------



## Pricetx (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello, and thanks for your response.

I am using the DVD Media, which is why I find this a bit puzzling.

Thank you for the advice, I'll give it a go doing it your way.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, just skip the packages on the CD/DVD. They're old by now. As soon as you've installed them you'll find out they're horribly out of date. Best not to install them and, like wblock said, update the ports tree first, then install the things you want or need.


----------

